# Bill Fish



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So, I transfer in a little over two months back to VA for good before retirement and have yet to get me a pointy nose fish. I would appreciate the opportunity to tag along on a trip with someone to target some type of bill fish. What kind I don't care, anything bigger than a ballyhoo with a stick on it's face will be fine. I just want a photo with one.

Can cover expense share and provide rigging/deckhand type duties if necessary.

Thanks.

Todd


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

60 days left


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*rig trip ??*

Call me, 341 7166, need one for tomorrow have not decided if going overnight to the rigs or just a da7y trip but tend to go for the rig trip as of now.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

30 days left. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Doing a retirement on Aug 30 and have another ceremony Sep 4. Any other time is good up til Sep 12th. After that I am gone.

thanks

Todd


----------

